# Boneyard



## abraxas (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## keybq (Dec 3, 2008)

WOW amazing


----------



## Rmac (Dec 3, 2008)

Bravo! This is really nice.

Mac,


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 3, 2008)

Beautiful shot, Abraxas. Well done :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 3, 2008)

A lot of "sci-fi" going on in there!!  Nice, I like


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Dec 3, 2008)

Very impressive braxas. Well done!!!


----------



## abraxas (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  I'm glad you all like it. I dig being out there in the weirdness at the first crackage of the morning.


----------



## Miaow (Dec 3, 2008)

Lovely shot - love the difference in lighting in it   Sorta in a way looks like snow on one side and then dry desert on the other


----------



## abraxas (Dec 3, 2008)

Miaow said:


> Lovely shot - love the difference in lighting in it   Sorta in a way looks like snow on one side and then dry desert on the other



Thanks.  The contrasts really caught my eye.  There's salt on both sides of the berm, it's just lost in the morning light.


----------



## Roger (Dec 4, 2008)

stunning shot abraxas, just love the contrast and colours and the comp works perfectly.


----------



## Mohain (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow fantastic! The hot looking dry desert where nothing can survive meets the equally inhospitable icy wastes which forever holds on to the corpses of those long dead ....

Or something 

Anyway, way cool pic


----------



## abraxas (Dec 4, 2008)

Roger said:


> stunning shot abraxas, just love the contrast and colours and the comp works perfectly.



Thanks Roger-

I'm really getting into what the first bit of light of day can do.



Mohain said:


> Wow fantastic! The hot looking dry desert where nothing can survive meets the equally inhospitable icy wastes which forever holds on to the corpses of those long dead ....
> 
> Or something
> 
> Anyway, way cool pic



Thank you Mohain,

This shot jars my imagination.  I keep going to mutants and extraterrestrial beings.  

It's actually railroad ties that were pounded into the ground to retain the walls of a soda/salt evaporation pond.  The information I have indicates the ties have been in the ground since, at the latest, 1936.  Maybe as far back as 1908.


----------



## jv08 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wonderful! It is very pleasing to the eye. Nice work!


----------



## Fox Paw (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice.  Is the color difference between left and right mostly a matter of what's in sun and what's in shade?


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 4, 2008)

that is stunning, what sort of processing did you do?


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 4, 2008)

cool shot man ! 

interesting play between right and left.


----------



## Arch (Dec 6, 2008)

probably one of your best imo :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisOquist (Dec 7, 2008)

Very cool. Texture is out of this world. Exposure perfect - the colors you reveal here are very otherworldy.


----------



## Battou (Dec 7, 2008)

Not quite what I was expecting....but great shot never the less.


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 7, 2008)

I look at every time I get a post notification, and I like it more and more each time.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## arais81 (Dec 10, 2008)

Stunning capture. It looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## jv17 (Dec 10, 2008)

that is a nice photo


----------



## Artograph (Dec 10, 2008)

Very cool!!

:O)


----------



## Lacey Anne (Dec 10, 2008)

Freaking awesome! Your timing with the light was perfect, the colors and texture fantastic.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 12, 2008)

arais81 said:


> Stunning capture. It looks like a beautiful place.



It's a bit muddy- but yes, it's very pretty.



jv17 said:


> that is a nice photo



Thank you.



Artograph said:


> Very cool!!
> 
> :O)



Thanks.



Lacey Anne said:


> Freaking awesome! Your timing with the light was perfect, the colors and texture fantastic.



I'm very happy with the way it went down.  I was thinking about this the night before and decided to drive out the 100 miles for sunrise.  I didn't have to hurry, but I couldn't waste time either.  A very good morning.


----------



## sambrody44 (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a great shot. I love the emotion in it.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 13, 2008)

sambrody44 said:


> This is a great shot. I love the emotion in it.



Thank you.


----------

